# The mirror is magic! Aid to pellet conversion.



## missm (Jun 14, 2010)

I know that the subject is controversial, but I do have to share this with other tiel owners trying to convert to pellets.
I used a mirror to convert Fabio, it is called a "hall of mirrors" 
http://dstore.com.au/pets/bird-toy-hall-of-mirrors/1085293.html

My vet recommended it and it is magic when getting Fabio to do ANYTHING, from being weighed to tasting new veg and practicing his words. At first I just sat with him, put pellets in it and watch him pick a little. Then I put it in his cage with a dish of pellets under it, and when I got home that evening, to my amazement, nothing but pellet crumbs! The seed only had a few husks in that dish. 2 days it took him. Now, with the mirror removed, he happily goes between seeds and pellets.

And so to my new baby Almaryse. Sense I bought her home 3 days ago, she hasn't been eating much seed, doesn't even try to crack the sunflower seeds. I know that’s normal, but she is already very light at 75gm, so I thought I would try to offer her some pellets via the mirror, and *gasp* she scoffed everything I put in there! 

I just wanted to put it all out there for those having problems with pellet conversion. Play to their love of themselves and try a hall of mirrors. It's been 2 for 2 in this household


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Awwww. Dude hates mirrors. That's why there's no mirrors for dude.
He hisses and attacks himself. So I don't let him have them cause they send him crazy!

Lucky for me he already eats everything! Well except pellets because we have no places to buy them around here. Nobody sells them. So seeds and fruit and vegies for my boy.


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

What a good idea! I'll have to try that, maybe it will get my birds to eat veggies (or anything that isn't pellets or seeds). Arthur has the biggest head ever and loves looking at himself in the mirror, a few years ago I gave him and his mate a little mirror that had sliding beads on it. Arthur loved it so much and would just sit in front of it, playing with the beads and admiring himself all the time... I had to take it out because he was neglecting his wife!


----------



## missm (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow dude seems like a special boy lol! 
Berdnerd, I dare say it will work at least with your boy, he sounds just like my boy fabio.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Hahahaha ! Dude is "special" . I`ve always thought he is a special case with additional needs...LOL.
My poor baby just doesn't know he is a bird. He is human crossed with a smoke alarm... BAHAHA !


----------



## missm (Jun 14, 2010)

hehehe human x smoke alarm.


----------

